# mixing tree frogs does anyone know



## welshdragon2

i have 2 green tree frogs (usa) , was wondering if i could put red eye tree frog or 2 vietamese tree frogs if anyone could help it would be greatfull.


----------



## spend_day

OK mixing is quite a hot topic.


right let head through the basic's mixing comes with risk... lots of risks but it is possible but imho should only be attempted by people with a few years of experience in the hobby. it take time, u need to have a good understanding of the species u want to mix a good understanding of the animals in question (know what stresses them how they react to stress there general temprement etc) a big enough vivarium (my i dont mix but ive heard the guide of finding out the minimum for both species and add them together.) careful monitoing over months the correct quaratine proccedures and finally a boat load of luck.

here's a website that highlights the common problems with mxing species. (Amphibiancare.com >> Mixing and Keeping Different Species of Reptiles and Amphibians Together)

one of the peice's of advice often given out when mixing species is mix species with overlapping geological ranges. this "rule" is often broken but it does lessen the chances of incomptable toxins,bacteria and disease

personally i would never mix red eye tree frogs with anything because of how fragile they are and how easily stress affects them. why not look into getting some american grey tree frogs as they are a common mix species for american green tree frogs


----------



## kizzy21_uk

hey yer thats should be fine, some ppl want agree they like to keep one specie per tank but i have a large mixed tank and all mine are fine just make sure you feed enough food for everyone.

below is a quick list of wats in my tank and i hope this helps.....

2 green tree frogs (us)
2 grey tree frogs
2 red eyes
3 peacock tree frogs
1 chubby frogs
2 red tiger leg tree frogs
2 whites tree frogs (they r small tho at mo will move when they get bigger)

Also....

2 green anoles
1 brown anole
1 fanfoot gecko
1 house gecko


----------



## Athravan

I'm not going to preach or have a go at above poster, everyone has the right to make their own decisions.

Personally I find that the best way to make my animals happy is to provide as close to a replica of nature as possible. That is how we decide temperature, humidity, type of tank, decor, etc. - we mimic their natural environment in which we know they thrive.

When two new species come into contact with each other unnaturally - they can wipe each other out. Not just on an individual scale, look at introduction of species in Australia which resulted in the whole country being sealed off to imports because of how devestating one species could be, look at the problems in Florida where now many reptile species are banned because of the damage they do to the existing fauna & wildlife. 

You don't know what will happen when you put two unnatural species together - all you will know, is that you're not providing the most natural environment anymore. There is a chance of disease spread, of being eaten, or damaged, it's certainly no guarantee but is a risk.

To me, putting my animals into an environment that is the opposite of their natural environment is wrong. I keep it simple, replicate nature, and you'll do as right by them as you can.

People choose not to do this, I personally morally never could.


----------



## spend_day

kizzy21_uk said:


> below is a quick list of wats in my tank and i hope this helps.....
> 
> 2 green tree frogs (us)
> 2 grey tree frogs
> 2 red eyes
> 3 peacock tree frogs
> 1 chubby frogs
> 2 red tiger leg tree frogs
> 2 whites tree frogs (they r small tho at mo will move when they get bigger)
> 
> Also....
> 
> 2 green anoles
> 1 brown anole
> 1 fanfoot gecko
> 1 house gecko


not having a go simply out of interest how big is the viv. must make a nice centre peice to your collection


----------



## kizzy21_uk

yer its massive like of the top of my head 3ft long by 4ft high and i think 1 or 2 deep. 

i no many dont agree wiv mixing but ive been keep frogs for about 10 years like this and never had ne problems and mine have died of old age none of diseases.

Also ive even breed in the tank my anoles breed every year and over the years ive had greens and greys as well breeding.


----------



## Tehanu

kizzy21_uk said:


> 2 green tree frogs (us) _Hyla cinerea_
> Size - 1.25" - 2.25"
> Day temps - 25C
> Night temps - 20C
> Humidity - 65-80%
> Range - North America
> 
> 2 grey tree frogs _Hyla versicolor_
> Size - 1.5" - 2.5"
> Day temps - 24C
> Night temps - 20C
> Humidity - 65-80%
> Range - North America
> 
> 2 red eyes _Agalychnis callidryas_
> Size - 3" - 3.5"
> Day temps - 26-28C
> Night temps - 20-22C
> Humidity - 80-100%
> Range - South America
> 
> 3 peacock tree frogs Assuming _Leptopelis vermiculatus_
> Size - 2" - 3.5"
> Day temps - 24-26C
> Night temps - 20-22C
> Humidity - 50-60%
> Range - Africa
> 
> 1 chubby frogs _Kaloula pulchra_
> Size - 3" - 3.5"
> Day and night temps - 24-28C constant.
> Humidity - 80%
> Range - South east Asia
> 
> 2 red tiger leg tree frogs Assuming _Phyllomedusa tomopterna_
> Size - 2" - 2.5"
> Day temps - 28C
> Night temps - 24C
> Humidity - 80+
> Range - South America
> 
> 2 whites tree frogs (they r small tho at mo will move when they get bigger) _Litoria caerulea_
> Size - 4"
> Day temps - 25-27C
> Night temps - 22C
> Humidity - 50-70%
> Range - Australasia
> 
> Also....
> 
> 2 green anoles _Anolis carolinensis_
> Size - 5" - 7"
> Day Temps - 30C basking spot
> Night temps - 20C ambient
> Humidity - 50-60%
> Range - North America
> 
> 1 brown anole _Anolis sagrei_
> Size - 5" - 7.5"
> Day Temps - 30-32C basking spot
> Night temps - 20-22C ambient
> Humidity - 60-70%
> Range - Cuba, Bahamas.
> 
> 1 fanfoot gecko Assuming _Ptyodactylus hasselquisti_
> Size - 6"
> Day temps - 27C ambient 30-32C basking spot
> Night temps - 24C
> Humidity - 40%
> Range - North Africa & Middle East
> 
> 1 house gecko Assuming _Hemidactylus frenatus_
> Size - 4" - 6"
> Everywhere...


It's one thing for hobbyists to make their own choices about the finer points of the husbandry they provide their animals.
It's quite another to utterly disregard known information about the optimum conditions each animal needs to live the fullest and healthiest life.

I wouldnt keep 14 compatible amphibians and 5 compatible lizards in an enclosure that size, let alone animals from virtually every habitat you could imagine and cram them all together.

Here's a clue, some of these animals potentially have life spans longer than the 10 years you've been keeping... old age eh.

I apologise, I'm just appalled.
Lotte***


----------



## Art_Gecko101

I wrote this thread as a sticky to go in the lizard section after i was asked to do so by a few members, i tried to keep to the facts and science of the problems mixing causes, so you can read my initial post and decide for yourself.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/35374-mixing-species-please-read.html


----------



## redeyedanny

I am getting so so tired of this. 

we need a sticky. 

artgecko, your the person for it.

this amphibian thread has turned monotonous, its always the same stupid question.

IT IS NOT RECCOMENDED TO MIX AMPHIBIANS!!!!:bash:


----------



## spend_day

redeyedanny said:


> I am getting so so tired of this.
> 
> we need a sticky.
> 
> artgecko, your the person for it.
> 
> this amphibian thread has turned monotonous, its always the same stupid question.
> 
> IT IS NOT RECCOMENDED TO MIX AMPHIBIANS!!!!:bash:


lol knew it wouldnt be too long before u got in on the action 

yeah we do need a sticky altho it does need to be unbiased


----------



## redeyedanny

spend_day said:


> lol knew it wouldnt be too long before u got in on the action
> 
> yeah we do need a sticky altho it does need to be unbiased


 
CORRECT! 

it needs to be unbiased, but is also DOES NOT need to glorify this particularly dangerous practice.

if it has say, a list, of amphibs you COULD mix, any tom, dick or harry could just start cramming different species into terrariums.

the main point is that YOU NEED *ALOT* OF EXPERIENCE WITH BOTH SPECIES TO BE MIXED. *ALOT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

wow, these are some major fire works. woooooo jesuslovestheladies is enjoying this argument, how ever is he must join in in saying...

kizzy, you may have one or two species breed but ill bet at least 50% of the animals there are quite annoied. i also find it hard to believe that so many animals could live in the same enclosure for so long. you say youve ran that vivarium for ten years, out of interest have all those animals been in that viv for ten years? and if so how do you provide the differnt ammounts of humidity for them?

chubby frogs and red eyes care are practically at opposite ends of the spectrum. also, your anoles must be dishing out quite a bit of punishment, bullying the other lizards out of the best spots, eating all the food ect as they are quite aggresive when terratorial boundaries is concerned. that aside, you'l obviously be using UV as well for the anoles, in which case, the chubby frog wont be enjoying that too much either...


----------



## deaxone

ive had a mixed tank with anoles and american green tree rogs that worked well,it was very big tho,5ft/2/2,
the anoles bask in the day and when they sleep the frogs come to life,both bred so as far asim concerned they were happy,
this is probly the most common of tanks as far as mixing goes,they are from the same place so their needs are similar,
as said u should not do it half hearted if ur gonna be mixing species,
it can be done,but research,and experience plus a close eye are needed,
obviousely look at species that have the same requirements


----------



## sarahking20

kizzy21_uk said:


> hey yer thats should be fine, some ppl want agree they like to keep one specie per tank but i have a large mixed tank and all mine are fine just make sure you feed enough food for everyone.
> 
> below is a quick list of wats in my tank and i hope this helps.....
> 
> 2 green tree frogs (us)
> 2 grey tree frogs
> 2 red eyes
> 3 peacock tree frogs
> 1 chubby frogs
> 2 red tiger leg tree frogs
> 2 whites tree frogs (they r small tho at mo will move when they get bigger)
> 
> Also....
> 
> 2 green anoles
> 1 brown anole
> 1 fanfoot gecko
> 1 house gecko


di you have any pics of the setup?
would be really interesting to see


----------



## kizzy21_uk

well i have taken all ur advise and gone out and brought new set for my guys so i can split up my mixed tank, cost a bit but lucky just come in to so money.

dont have ne pics of the big tank altho it is now reduntdent so i dont no wat im gona put in it.

sorry if i pissed all u guys off but as i said ive never had ne problems in the past.


----------



## deaxone

sarahking20 said:


> di you have any pics of the setup?
> would be really interesting to see


wot he sed!


----------



## kizzy21_uk

by the way when i first got in to reptile i was advised by the shop i could mix these things so was only doing wat i was told was right.


----------



## redeyedanny

kizzy21_uk said:


> by the way when i first got in to reptile i was advised by the shop i could mix these things so was only doing wat i was told was right.


i see, but you should still do alot of research into your herps. just going of what a shop says is not necesarily always right.

it will work out best for your pets to have them seperate.


----------



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD

it should be ok but watch them for a bit see how they get on


----------



## welshdragon2

*mixing tree frogs*

Thanks everyone for there advice its been very helpfull. I think i will try 2 grey tree frogs.

wikid all.


----------



## retri

wow, never realised mixing was such an issue, I have a mixed tankl that seems fine, and all the reps in it seem healthy and happy, contains:

american greens
red eyes,
green anoles,
rough green snake,
false tomato frog,
crested geckos,
house geckos.

and getting 2 baby garters to add next week

its a 4ft converted fish tank


----------



## spend_day

retri said:


> american greens
> red eyes,
> green anoles,
> rough green snake,
> false tomato frog,
> crested geckos,
> house geckos.


some brave choices there. imho i dont think rough greens or red eye's werent a good choice as they stress easy and dont bounce back from it.

can i ask the temp gradient (im interested im not having a go)


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

lmao... thats just asking for it... a 4 foot fish tank with all that in it? your awful....

and garters? snakes that specialise in eating amphibians and small lizards? im guessing you have no basic education...


----------



## spend_day

i have to say i agree that garters are a very bad choice

but i assumed you would work this out when u read up on the species or during quarantine

Edit: only just saw the "next week" bit. my advice dont get garters


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

my advice is sell up and get out of the hobby... mixing lizards and phibs is bad enough but snakes too? how long have you been keeping ALL of those animals together for? do you even try to provide micro climates with in the Cage or have you just bunged in some substrate, plastic plants and a water bowl?


----------



## spend_day

jesuslovestheladies said:


> my advice is sell up and get out of the hobby... mixing lizards and phibs is bad enough but snakes too? how long have you been keeping ALL of those animals together for? do you even try to provide micro climates with in the Cage or have you just bunged in some substrate, plastic plants and a water bowl?


seems a little harsh (p.s. i think this guy owns a reptile store so getting out of the hobby isnt a option lol) 

he's not the first person to mix rough green snakes with anoles or tree frogs. ive read on several occation about this being an "OK mix" personally i dont think rough greens should be in with anything due to there fragile nature but its a personal choice thing. 

altho i would ask retri to think again about adding anything else to that tank


----------



## sarahking20

any pics of these mixed tank set-ups?
would be interesting to see.
and how long have these species been kept together for? were they quarentined correctly? are they all CB, WC or MIXED?


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

if he owns a shop then it makes me cringe at thought of his reccomendations when people ask for species mixing advice. the animals listed alone are in compatible, to further that there in a Tiny tank, some of them are also reather delicate and stress quite easily, and then hes thinking off adding garters into the mix?

im sorry, but i really think that what ive said is kind considering what hes doing.

in that tank, theres animals from USA, south america, asia, africa and europe... thats ridiculous...


----------



## spend_day

sarahking20 said:


> any pics of these mixed tank set-ups?
> would be interesting to see.


i would like a look see too



jesuslovestheladies said:


> in that tank, theres animals from USA, south america, asia, africa and europe... thats ridiculous...


u do have a point but there are different views on mixing. i think im kinda liberal towards mixing but im a follower of the large tank same geological range way of thinking (al tho i dont currently mix myself i would like an american green/grey tank one day)


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

im not against mixing, i keep Bufo Regularis and Bufo Debilis (square mark toads and egyptian green toads) in the same enclosure, a 3 foot long vivarium thats 18 inches wide and high. not an 18 inch exo terra plastic faurnarium which is about proportionate to retris enclosure.

i also closley monitor them, and have specifically chosen two species from the same geographic range (at least there on the same continent and of the same genus)

so in short, im pro mixing IF its done correctly and Realisitically, but a 4 foot tank with a lizard/amphibian/snake gang bang from just about all four corners of the earth is a bit far fetched for me...

*EDIT p by the way dont take this as me having a dig at you spend day.


----------



## retri

jesuslovestheladies said:


> lmao... thats just asking for it... a 4 foot fish tank with all that in it? your awful....
> 
> and garters? snakes that specialise in eating amphibians and small lizards? im guessing you have no basic education...





jesuslovestheladies said:


> my advice is sell up and get out of the hobby... mixing lizards and phibs is bad enough but snakes too? how long have you been keeping ALL of those animals together for? do you even try to provide micro climates with in the Cage or have you just bunged in some substrate, plastic plants and a water bowl?





jesuslovestheladies said:


> if he owns a shop then it makes me cringe at thought of his reccomendations when people ask for species mixing advice. the animals listed alone are in compatible, to further that there in a Tiny tank, some of them are also reather delicate and stress quite easily, and then hes thinking off adding garters into the mix?
> 
> im sorry, but i really think that what ive said is kind considering what hes doing.
> 
> in that tank, theres animals from USA, south america, asia, africa and europe... thats ridiculous...





jesuslovestheladies said:


> im not against mixing, i keep Bufo Regularis and Bufo Debilis (square mark toads and egyptian green toads) in the same enclosure, a 3 foot long vivarium thats 18 inches wide and high. not an 18 inch exo terra plastic faurnarium which is about proportionate to retris enclosure.
> 
> i also closley monitor them, and have specifically chosen two species from the same geographic range (at least there on the same continent and of the same genus)
> 
> so in short, im pro mixing IF its done correctly and Realisitically, but a 4 foot tank with a lizard/amphibian/snake gang bang from just about all four corners of the earth is a bit far fetched for me...
> 
> *EDIT p by the way dont take this as me having a dig at you spend day.


:lol2: if you belive that I would put all that lot together and then stick garters in there you must be nuts......

I do not have any of the mentioned in a tank together, I dont even have a mixed tank full stop,and I dont even own half the stuff I mentioned:Na_Na_Na_Na:, but I do love to see how abusive people get, and how cirtian people love to 'preach'

I just hope that people realise reptile keeping is not an exact science, and people can do things 'outside the box' people need to make thier own decisions and do what they feel is best, all it takes is some common sense.

p.s. I agree that what I suggested is totaly ridicilous, and noone should actually attempt doing anything like that, just suggesting that it can be done with cirtian boundaries





spend_day said:


> seems a little harsh (p.s. i think this guy owns a reptile store so getting out of the hobby isnt a option lol)
> 
> he's not the first person to mix rough green snakes with anoles or tree frogs. ive read on several occation about this being an "OK mix" personally i dont think rough greens should be in with anything due to there fragile nature but its a personal choice thing.
> 
> altho i would ask retri to think again about adding anything else to that tank


No I dont own a reptile shop, a good friend of mine does, but plans are a foot for a reptile shop in the no so near future : victory:


----------



## spend_day

jesuslovestheladies said:


> *EDIT p by the way dont take this as me having a dig at you spend day.



dont worry i know you werent 

oh and retri that was kinda bordering on troll like behavior. yes people on here would believe that because there have been some really stupid mixes on here before and every1 has seen or heard stories of some really dumb mixes there some on youtube not that different to your tank

i would say jesusloves words were quite harsh at times but i wouldnt say he preached the tank u said was out of order and at no point did he say "no u must do it this way" reptile keeping isnt an exact science like u said but he didnt ever say it was


i worry now some1 will read this thread and not get to the end but see your post and think "oh that guy has 2000 posts and he does it. it must be ok" because there are people out there like that


----------



## welshdragon2

sorry to go on about the topic i have 2 american gree tree frogs in a 45 cube viv and i would like 2 put a few others . i was thinking of putting 2 more green tree frogs put instead of white stripe theres tiger stripes , is there any others i could try from the same region. i have a baby red eye on its own, i was just wondering could i put my red eye when he has fully grown with a clown tree frog that comes from the same region.
i know u shudnt mix tree frogs i am thinking of just having a single species tank when it comes to my red eye tree frogs because of there sensetivity.But american greens are hardy species.
thanks for any advice.


----------



## redeyedanny

welshdragon2 said:


> sorry to go on about the topic i have 2 american gree tree frogs in a 45 cube viv and i would like 2 put a few others . i was thinking of putting 2 more green tree frogs put instead of white stripe theres tiger stripes , is there any others i could try from the same region. i have a baby red eye on its own, i was just wondering could i put my red eye when he has fully grown with a clown tree frog that comes from the same region.
> i know u shudnt mix tree frogs i am thinking of just having a single species tank when it comes to my red eye tree frogs because of there sensetivity.But american greens are hardy species.
> thanks for any advice.


to be honest a tree frog breeder i know mixed clowns and red eyes. only because they are from the same region and have very similar requirements.
all worked fine. im against mixing in alot of cases but this one is a succesful one.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

retri does it occure to you that yes, besides the fact you made an ass out of me, you were also war mongering of sorts? i fail to see what you were aiming to acheive with that, you basically stated you did one thing, then another, besides lying youve also created another argument.

believe me im not a preacher, i just believe in the very basics. me vocing my opinion on keeping amphibians from all over the world with lizards and snakes together isnt exactly preaching, its just reacting to a blatant disregard for common knowledge.

as i said, i have a mixed species tank, so im no preacher, i just think theres limits to what can be done with animals in Captivity.


besides that, im dumbfounded on why you would cause an argument like this...


----------



## Doogerie

Don't


----------



## Willythegame

had done it for years with white and giany americans,no problems at all.
they were of equal size,


----------



## redeyedanny

Willythegame said:


> had done it for years with white and giany americans,no problems at all.
> they were of equal size,


#

yeah but its not about the size is it??:bash:

its about requirements!!!

:2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang:


----------



## kittysyl

Wow just registered fo this site today and read this thread with interest.
To be honest i would be worried posting a question on here for fear of getting a public flogging, isnt the idea of this forum about supplying an easy going atmoshere for people to ask questions freely without recriminations?
It would be nice just to get advice on what i need....


----------



## jazz298

I agree kittysyl, I am rather leery on posting anything


----------



## spend_day

OK if u asked could i mix say 2 american green and 2 american grey tree frogs in a 24x18x24 viv. u would get advice suggestions and general help. if u said i have a 2 red eye tree frog a pacman and 3 whites tree frog and 4 anoles in a 36x18x18 then some people will likely get annoyed as u are mixing poorly chosen species that need very differnt requirements in a too small cage. basically i believe this post was all well and good till retri got involved, basically what he's suggest was A: a lie B:dangerous to the animals C: just said it to annoy people and get bad responsed (ruining an otherwise good(for a mixing) thread).

mixing is something that requires alot of research and preparation there will always be those against it. its not something for beginners and so beginners will be warned off.

personally i will always been more happy to answer questions from some1 who has clearly looked into mixing taken the time to do the research and select some species then ask questions about bits there unsure about rather than just say can i mix x with y and when people say its a bad idea they get annoyed.


----------



## Lex

I agree with what spend_day just said above and will make the same offer of objective advise upon request, mixing is about finding animals that cohabit in the same habitat and NOT the same geographical location, have behaviours which are compatible (this can and does include the 'personal' nature of your beastie) food types and sources, etc etc, like it has been said so many times, it is possible, but it just isn't something that can easily be achieved on a wing and a prayer...


----------



## steunclemumb

I have red-eyed in with greys and greens in a medium sized viv and they are all in great nick, never had any problems with any of mine or my freinds mixed vivs. Also about the lifespans of over 10 years comment, have you considered that perhaps a few of those phibs might have been a few years old when he got them?


----------



## manda88

This thread is 3 years old.


----------



## steunclemumb

whoops


----------

